# معلومات خاطئة تهمك........ صحح معلومات بسرعة..........



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

*
1/ سم العقرب قاتل :

غلط ، يعتقد الكثير منا أن لدغة العقرب قاتلة والحقيقة أن أشد العقارب سمية لاتقتل الإنسان العادي ولكن قد تتسبب بموت الطفل الرضيع أو كبير السن ومريض القلب إذا لم يتم العلاج.  
فعند لدغة العقرب لاقدر الله إعرف بانها لاتسبب الوفاة وبالتالي لاتخف وحافظ على هدوئك واذهب لأقرب مستشفى. معظم وفيات لدغات العقارب تحدث بسبب السكتة القلبية من الخوف!!! 

2/ بعد وجبة دسمة لابد من الحركة لهضم الطعام :

غلط ، لأن الحركة سوف تقلل الدم الواصل لجهاز الهضم وبالتالي تتباطأ عملية الهضم .
الأسد مثلا بعد تناول وجبته الدسمه يرتاح تحت ظل الشجرة وتصرفه هذا غريزي يعني هو الصح  .


3/ الأسد يعيش في الغابة:
وللأسف حتى في المدارس يكرر هذا الكلام .
الأسد يعيش في مناطق الحشائش والسهول ولا يسكن الغابات الاستوائية أبدا . 

4/ القطط تحب أكل الفئران:

غير صحيح فالقط لا يأكل الفأر إلا مضطرا ولكنه يلاحقه من باب التسلية واللعب، يعني تضييع وقت،،


5/ كهرباء 220 فولت أكثر تكلفة من 110 فولت : 

 لايوجد فرق من ناحية الاستهلاك ولكن الفرق في شدة التيار المار بالسلك والتي تتسبب في سخونة واحتراق الأسلاك وهي تتناسب عكسيا مع فرق الجهد، 
يعني:  لو فيه دفايه 2000 وات تعمل على 110 فولت سوف يمر  بالسلك 18 أمبير أما لوكانت تعمل على 220 فلن يمر  بالسلك الا 9 أمبير فقط .  
بمعنى ان الأجهزة التى تعمل على 220 أكثر أمانا من التى تعمل على 110 فولت .


6/ القلب يقع في الجهة اليسرى :

 غلط في غلط في غلط، قلب الانسان بين الرئتين تماما ولكنه يميل قليلا جهة اليسار .


7/ الأعشاب الطبيعية لاتضر :  

كثيرا ما نسمع هذه الكلمة وأحيانا من بعض الصيادلة للأسف . يقولون ان هذا الدواء مركب من اعشاب طبيعية اذا لم ينفعك ماراح يضرك ، 
 ويفوت عليه ان بعض الأعشاب سام وبعضها يسبب حساسية لأناس معينين .. 
تذكّر ان الأعشاب تحتوى على مركبات كيميائية مثلها مثل بقية الأدوية ولكنها لم تحضّر بالمصنع بل هي طبيعية . 

8/ فأرة الليزر : 

الكثيرين يعتقدون أن فأرة الكمبيوتر الضوئية تعمل بالليزر وهذا خطأ لأنها تعمل بالضوء العادي . 

9/ ليس للحشرات دم : 

 الحشرات مثلها مثل غيرها من افراد مملكة الحيوان لها دم ولكن يختلف لونه ولزوجته عن دم باقي الحيوانات . 

10/ الصابون يعقم ويطهر :

غلط،، الصابون العادي ينظف نعم ولكنه لايعقم ، أي لايقتل الجراثيم .
وتوجد الآن أنواع معينه من الصابون مزودة بمواد معقمة مثل ديتول ولايف بوي ..


11/ الإكثار من السكريات يسبب مرض السكري :

غلط وغير صحيح أبداً، لأن مرض السكري سببه تلف خلايا بيتا في البنكرياس أو عدم فعالية الأنسولين المفرز داخل الجسم .
وهذه تحدث لأسباب متعددة ليس من بينها أكل الحلويات. 

12/  الثور يهتاج عند رؤية اللون الأحمر :

 الثور مثل بقية الثدييات يرى الأحمر رمادي ولا يميز إلا عدد قليل جدا من الألوان و لكنه يهتاج لحركة المصارع الأستفزازية . 

13/  الفاكهه بعد الطعام مفيدة :

تناول الفاكهة في نهاية الوجبة تدمر إنزيم بتيالين وهو إنزيم أساسي لإتمام عملية هضم النشويات‏ .
ولذلك فان تناول الفاكهة في نهاية الوجبة أشبه بتناول جرعة من السم!! 
لأنها تدمر إنزيم بتيالين وهو إنزيم أساسي لإتمام عملية هضم النشويات‏ .
 كذلك ذكرت جريدة الأهرام : أن الفاكهة تحتاج إلى مرور بطئ إلي المعدة حتي 
تهضم بطريقة طبيعية ‏، ولكنها عندما تلتقي باللحوم تتخمر في المعدة وقد تتحول إلي كحول يعوق عملية الهضم‏ .
 وفي الوقت نفسه‏ ‏ تفقد الفاكهة كل ما تحتويه من فيتامينات وتضطرب عملية التمثيل الغذائي للبروتين‏ . 
بالإضافة إلي أن التحلل غير العادي للبروتينات ينتج عنه إنتفاخ في المعدة‏.‏
وينصح مستشاري التغذية والصحة العامة والمناعة بتناول الفاكهة بعد نحو ثلاث ساعات من تناول وجبة الغذاء أو ساعة قبل تناول العشاء‏,‏ أو تناول وجبة كاملة من الفاكهة‏ فقط . *​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات اول مرة بسمع فيها...

مرسي رنوش ..​*


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

فعلا معلومات قيمة

الرب يعوضك​


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووي يا rana على المعلومات الجامدة جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر
تسلم ايدك


----------



## K A T Y (1 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسي قوي يا رانا علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الصحيحه يا رنا 

يستحق التقييم 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الصحيحه يا رنا
> 
> يستحق التقييم
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

k a t y قال:


> _*ميرسي قوي يا رانا علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_​



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووي يا rana على المعلومات الجامدة جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر
> تسلم ايدك




*شكرا على مرورك حبيبتي
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جديدة فعلا مرسي جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> فعلا معلومات قيمة
> 
> الرب يعوضك​




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *معلومات اول مرة بسمع فيها...
> 
> مرسي رنوش ..​*


*
شكرا حبي
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

> *6/ القلب يقع في الجهة اليسرى :
> 
> غلط في غلط في غلط، قلب الانسان بين الرئتين تماما ولكنه يميل قليلا جهة اليسار *


**حقيقة علمية *
*شكرا يا رنا على موضوعك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> **حقيقة علمية *
> *شكرا يا رنا على موضوعك الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



شكرا على مرورك يا جوجو 
نورررررررررررررررررررررررت


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2009)

معومات جميلة رنا
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## GogoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

بجد موضوع ومعلومات قيمة جداجداجدا


ربنا يابركك يا رنا​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> معومات جميلة رنا
> ميرسى ليكى



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> بجد موضوع ومعلومات قيمة جداجداجدا
> 
> 
> ربنا يابركك يا رنا​


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

